# What happened with FreeSbie site, anyidea?



## vaclinux (Jan 30, 2009)

Hei guys,
Any one know what happen with main site for freesbie project.
I have tried several link of the freesbie almost all seems down,(timeout respond )

http://www.freebsd.org
http://wiki.freesbie.org/documentation
http://bugs.freesbie.org
Only ftp site, is working
http://ftp.freesbie.org/
I have sent email to staff@freesbie.org, while waiting for the reply, i would like to know from you all anyidea about this? or is it happen only from my network

Thanks


Any idea,?


----------



## singularity (Jan 30, 2009)

Both seem down, the same way you noticed.
Meanwhile, you can get RoFreeSBIE.
http://www.rofreesbie.org/


----------



## vaclinux (Jan 31, 2009)

Ehmm, but i just need a documentation in http://wiki.freesbie/documentation
and they still dont reply my email yet.
So may be i need to wait for server up again(hope so soon)or a email from them .
Btw, tq for the reply


----------

